# How to make Chrome Beta works for CM9



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Many members reported that Chrome Beta is no long supporting CM9 after an update and It's already confirmed...

http://androidcommun...-roms-20120224/

Currently there are 2 methods to make it works.

1. Edit build.prop. Replace *ro.build.id=GWK74* with *ro.build.id=IML74K* (Credit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=22936668&postcount=13)

2. Install the original version which works without any modification. http://www.sendspace.com/file/27x27r


----------



## Hieutt (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks, I updated Chrome last night from market and it did not support cm9 any more


----------



## adamjamess (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, stay away from the Google chrome update if you like it. luckily I did backup and i restored. Question though, what causes this problem? Google blocking cm9 or what?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

adamjamess said:


> Yes, stay away from the Google chrome update if you like it. luckily I did backup and i restored. Question though, what causes this problem? Google blocking cm9 or what?


Yes, Google blocked that. With or without intention.


----------



## ascrackoo1 (Jan 31, 2012)

i decompiled the apk and modify the part of code that checks for the version but it FCs on me when i repackage.


```
<br />
...<br />
invokespecial com/android/chrome/Main/ensureValidBuildId()Z<br />
ifne L2<br />
L3:<br />
return<br />
L2:<br />
aload 0<br />
getfield com/android/chrome/Main/mInitializerContinuation Lcom/android/chrome/Main$InitializerContinuation;<br />
invokestatic com/android/chromeview/LibraryLoader/loadAndInitAsync(Lcom/android/chromeview/LibraryLoader$Callback;)V<br />
aload 0<br />
invokevirtual com/android/chrome/Main/getApplicationContext()Landroid/content/Context;<br />
...<br />
```
i changed ifne L2 to ifge L2 and recompiled but it FCs

if i just decompile and recompile without any changes it works fine. but shows the not support message.


----------



## tgenius (Oct 14, 2011)

Found this on XDA.. not sure if it would work for Touchpad?

i made these changes to build.prop. got from stock galaxy nexus. dont know if all need to be changed but it is what i did and new version is working. just find these lines and change to these.
ro.build.id=IMM30B
ro.build.display.id=IMM30B
ro.build.version.release=4.0.4
ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus
ro.product.brand=google
ro.build.description=SPH-D700-user 4.0.4 IMM30B release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=sprint/SPH-D700/SPH-D700:4.0.4/IMM30B/EI22:user/release-keys

I have a Motorola Triumph running CM9 and made the changes except the last 2, left build at 4.0.3 and rebooted.. Working Chrome again!!


----------



## iBen95111 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, worked like a charm.


----------



## sifon187 (Feb 19, 2012)

tgenius said:


> Found this on XDA.. not sure if it would work for Touchpad?
> 
> i made these changes to build.prop. got from stock galaxy nexus. dont know if all need to be changed but it is what i did and new version is working. just find these lines and change to these.
> ro.build.id=IMM30B
> ...


It works but is causing me to see a few random reboots

Tried this from user foggytown on XDA, and it works fine with a little less work.



> HP Touchpad running CM9 Alpha 2
> 
> Here is how I fixed it: Back up your build.prop, and find the line for ro.build.id and change the value to IML74K. Reboot. Enjoy new Chrome update.
> 
> I haven't found that the change breaks anything.


----------



## foggytown (Dec 15, 2011)

To get Chrome back on my Touchpad I only made one change to build.prop based on something I saw regarding Galaxy S.

ro.build.id=IML74K

I haven't noted any problems.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Latest update works without modification for me.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

foggytown said:


> To get Chrome back on my Touchpad I only made one change to build.prop based on something I saw regarding Galaxy S.
> 
> ro.build.id=IML74K
> 
> I haven't noted any problems.


Tried. It works for me.


----------



## ascrackoo1 (Jan 31, 2012)

the code is only looking for a build id that is greater than 73 and it expects the id to be in the format of XXXDDX where X is a letter and D is a digit.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

ascrackoo1 said:


> the code is only looking for a build id that is greater than 73 and it expects the id to be in the format of XXXDDX where X is a letter and D is a digit.


I tried GWK74K but it doesn't work


----------



## I_am_me (Feb 25, 2012)

foggytown said:


> To get Chrome back on my Touchpad I only made one change to build.prop based on something I saw regarding Galaxy S.
> 
> ro.build.id=IML74K
> 
> I haven't noted any problems.


this works

anticipated side effects of making this change?


----------



## ascrackoo1 (Jan 31, 2012)

macauman said:


> I tried GWK74K but it doesn't work


i have ro.build.display.id=IML74K but it does not work. i believe it's grabbing ro.build.id which in CM9 alpha 2 is set to GWK74 because it's lacking the last letter it does not work. If you put any letter there it should work after a reboot.

like everyone is saying just make your ro.build.id match the ro.build.display.id and reboot and it will work no probs.
Not sure why recompiling does not work though. wish someone could explain it.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

ascrackoo1 said:


> i have ro.build.display.id=IML74K but it does not work. i believe it's grabbing ro.build.id which in CM9 alpha 2 is set to GWK74 because it's lacking the last letter it does not work. If you put any letter there it should work after a reboot.
> 
> Not sure why recompiling does not work though. wish someone could explain it.


Yes, I saw ro.build.DISPLAY.id that line. I also tried adding a "K" after GWK74 in the line ro.build.id. Reboot and it didn't work. ro.build.id=IML74K works for me.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I_am_me said:


> this works
> 
> anticipated side effects of making this change?


Currently no.


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

ill just stay with the last version for now. was there anything supposed to be good w/ the update anyway?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

JMillion said:


> ill just stay with the last version for now. was there anything supposed to be good w/ the update anyway?


Bug fix and performance improvement. Simply faster


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

macauman said:


> Bug fix and performance improvement. Simply faster


Are the performance improvements significant in your experience? I find the original version to lag considerably even with 1.6ghz OC and especially when interacting with tabs.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

ArmanUV said:


> Are the performance improvements significant in your experience? I find the original version to lag considerably even with 1.6ghz OC and especially when interacting with tabs.


Actually I have no problem with previous version. I guess you will have to experience yourself =]


----------



## o2man98 (Feb 25, 2012)

foggytown said:


> To get Chrome back on my Touchpad I only made one change to build.prop based on something I saw regarding Galaxy S.
> 
> ro.build.id=IML74K
> 
> I haven't noted any problems.


OK, where do we find this "ro.build.id" to change it?

TIA


----------



## ascrackoo1 (Jan 31, 2012)

o2man98 said:


> OK, where do we find this "ro.build.id" to change it?
> 
> TIA


it located at /system/build.prop

navigate to it via es file explorer. es file explorer needs root otherwise it wont see /system


----------



## ascrackoo1 (Jan 31, 2012)

future builds of cm9 for touchpad should be ok now:
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,13008

looks like they merged the correct build id.


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

ascrackoo1 said:


> future builds of cm9 for touchpad should be ok now:
> http://review.cyanog...m/#change,13008
> 
> looks like they merged the correct build id.


Do they include all the updates from Alpha2 though?


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

Maverick0984 said:


> Do they include all the updates from Alpha2 though?


that's the official tree everything you're using right now came from in the 1st place.


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

HY-rowi said:


> that's the official tree everything you're using right now came from in the 1st place.


No, not exactly. At least with Alpha 1, it was a special compile, and they had to build them into it the official tree post Alpha 1 and said it would be a few days. Wasn't entirely sure if this also applied to Alpha 2, and if it had been done yet.


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

stupid ass Google blocks my country. how bout a side load link?


----------



## ascrackoo1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Maverick0984 said:


> Do they include all the updates from Alpha2 though?


no it doesnt, a1 and a2 were one off compiles by darlingrin.

eventually they will get merged with the nightlies.


----------



## gkastrinos (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried this on the Samsung Galaxy Nexus?
Would really love to have the updated Chrome, as I hear it's blazing fast.
Thanks.


----------



## gkastrinos (Jan 22, 2012)

gkastrinos said:


> Has anyone tried this on the Samsung Galaxy Nexus?
> Would really love to have the updated Chrome, as I hear it's blazing fast.
> Thanks.


Never mind.
Latest Chrome update works fine with CM9.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Feb 19, 2012)

Does not work with 120 DPI. Works fine 160 though. Any solutions?


----------



## air00dd (May 11, 2012)

abhi.eternal said:


> Does not work with 120 DPI. Works fine 160 though. Any solutions?


The same on AOKP with 240DPI.
Sb. reports when his chrome beta crashed with 240 DPI, but he changed it to 241DPI and it worked!
I tried in this way and it really works.I don't know why.
Maybe you can try 121DPI or sth. else.


----------

